# Short and Quick



## astriemer (Jan 25, 2005)

There are an increasing number of spells from the core supplement books that are "Quick" versions of spells. These spells have a casting time of "1 swift action" and have a duration of "1 round." Usually these spells are one level lower than their normal counterpart.

Would it be reasonable to allow something like this in EoM rules? Thus allowing a general spell enhancement like follows:
Duration, Quick (0 MP): This enhancement has a duration of only 1 round and can be cast as a swift action. This enhancement cannot be combined with any other duration enhancement.

If that would not be reasonable as a general enhancement would it be reasonable as an option for the Quicken Spell feat?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 25, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> There are an increasing number of spells from the core supplement books that are "Quick" versions of spells. These spells have a casting time of "1 swift action" and have a duration of "1 round." Usually these spells are one level lower than their normal counterpart.
> 
> Would it be reasonable to allow something like this in EoM rules? Thus allowing a general spell enhancement like follows:
> Duration, Quick (0 MP): This enhancement has a duration of only 1 round and can be cast as a swift action. This enhancement cannot be combined with any other duration enhancement.
> ...




It obviously couldn't work for Evoke or Heal spells, nor Move Space, nor any of the magical skills except maybe Scry, since most of those have a short duration.  I'm thinking it looks balanced otherwise.  It'd actually be a nice trick.


----------



## astriemer (Jan 25, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It obviously couldn't work for Evoke or Heal spells, nor Move Space, nor any of the magical skills except maybe Scry, since most of those have a short duration.  I'm thinking it looks balanced otherwise.  It'd actually be a nice trick.




How about this then.
*Duration, Quick (0 MP):* This enhancement has a duration of only 1 round and can be cast as a swift action. This enhancement cannot be combined with any other duration enhancement nor can it be applied to any spell with an instantaneous duration (such as Evoke, Heal, Move Space and most uses of Magical skills).


----------

